# نانوتكنولوجي



## عبدالعزيز الظفيري (17 مارس 2006)

نانوتكنولوجي  

كثيرا ما سمعت عن النانو تكنزلوجي ذلك العلم الذي قد ينقذ أو يفني البشرية وقد 

أحببت أن أطلع كل من لا يعرفه ما هو النانو تكنولوجي 

اليكم هذه المقالة من جريدة الحياة 

في الاسبوع الفائت، حملت الصحف نبأ صغيراً، ولكنه لافت، عن استقالة بيل 

جوي، مهندس الكومبيوتر الشهير من شركة "صن مايكروسيستمز"، الذي اعلن 

انه يريد ان يتفرغ لامور "اكثر اهمية" من الكومبيوتر والانترنت. ولعل 

مُتابِعي جوي حدسوا ان الرجل لم يعد يطيق صبراً على ما يراه "تهديداً بزوال 

الحضارة الانسانية برمتها وبفناء الجنس البشري كاملاً"! 


ثالوث اسلحة دمار بالمعرفة 

اراء الرجل معروفة وذائعة وهو يرى ان الثالوث المُمَثَّل بعلوم الكومبيوتر 

والهندسة الوراثية ونانوتكنولوجي Nanotechnology يسير 

بالانسان صوب فناء محتم! وببساطة، يرى ان كلاً من الثلاثة يشبه علم القنبلة 

الذرية في قدرته على ابتكار ما يفني البشر. وبحسب قوله، تمثل العلوم الثلاثة 

"اسلحة دمار بالمعرفة". تقدر الوراثة على التلاعب بجينات الانسان 

والطبيعة الى حد الخطورة وتستطيع علوم الكومبيوتر انتاج روبوتات متطورة 

واكثر ذكاء من الانسان تحل محله تدريجاً ثم "تطرده" من على وجه الارض، 

وتمثل النانوتكنولوجيا العلم الاشد قرباً الى صنع ما يفني البشرية وحضارتها، 

وربما في رفة عين! 

وسنحاول شرح هذه التكنولوجيا التي لا تتردد اخبارها كثيراً في وسائل الاعلام 

على رغم انها موضع اهتمام المجتمع العلمي في كل انحاء العالم.  


ما هي نانوتكنولوجي؟  



يشتق مصطلح "نانوتكنولوجي" من النانومتر، وهو مقياس مقداره واحد من 

الف من مليون من المتر، اي واحد على بليون من المتر، او واحد من مليون من 

المليمتر. ويمثل ذلك واحداً على ثمانين الفاً من قطر... شعرة واحدة! 

واضح انه مقدار شديد الصغر. انه المقياس الذي يستخدمه العلماء عند قياس 

الذرة والالكترونات التي تدور حول نواة الذرة وما الى ذلك. 

ترجع اول افكار Nanotechnology الى عالم الرياضيات 

الاميركي فون نييمان، الحائز جائزة نوبل (1959). ولشرح الفكرة، يعطي 

نييمان المثال التالي: يرسل عالم الى زميله دبوساً كتب على رأسه جملة "ما 

رأيك بهذا، هل تستطيع تقليده"؟ فيرد الزميل الدبوس بعد ان يكتب على نقطة في 

تلك الجملة عبارة "حسناً، ما رأيك انت بهذا"؟ 

في عام 1986، وضع عالم الرياضيات الاميركي اريك دريكسلر، المؤسس 

الفعلي لهذا العلم، كتاباً اسمه "محركات التكوين"، بسَّط فيه الافكار الاساس لعلم 

نانوتكنولوجي. وعرض فيه ايضاً المخاطر الكبرى المرافقة له. تتمثل الفكرة 

الاساس في الكتاب بان الكون كله مكون من ذرات وجزيئيات Atoms & 

Molecules، وأن لا بد من نشوء تكنولوجيا للسيطرة على هذه 

المكونات الاساس. واذا عرفنا تركيب المواد، يمكن صناعة اي مادة، او اي 

شيء، بواسطة رصف مكوناتها الذرية ورصها الواحدة الى جانب الاخرى. 

مثلاً، المعروف ان الماس مكون من ذرات الفحم وجزيئياته. ونظرياً، يمكن 

تفكيك الفحم، ثم اعادة رص مكوناته الذرية لصناعة الماس. يعتبر البورسلان 

مادة مهمة، ولكنها هشَّة. سبب هشاشتها ان الفراغ بين جزيئياتها، وهي من 

الرمل، كبير نسبياً، ما يقلل من تماسكها. يمكن اخذ اي بورسلان، مثل 

الصحون، وتفكيكه الى مكوناته الذرية الاصغر، ثم اعادة رصف هذه المكونات 

بصورة متماسكة جداً. النتيجة؟ بورسلان اقوى من الحديد، يمكن استعماله في 

صنع سيارات خفيفة الوزن لا تحتاج الى كثير من الوقود. يتشارك البترول، 

مثلاً، في تركيبه مع الكثير من المواد العضوية. يمكن تركيب البترول،انطلاقاً 

من اي نفايات عضوية، بعد تفكيكها الى مكوناتها الذرية ثم اعادة تجميعها لتصنع 

بترولاً! 

الحال ان الاحتمالات لا متناهية. يمكن صناعة التيتانيوم، المعدن الاشد صلابة 

على الارض الذي تصنع منه مركبات الفضاء، انطلاقاً من اي خردة معدنية. 

انه انقلاب جذري العلاقة بين الصناعة والمواد الاولية، بل ومجمل نظام التبادل 

الاقتصادي العالمي.  

الرواصف تبيد البشرية! 


اذاً في كل صناعة نانوتكنولوجي، هناك ضرورة للسيطرة على الذرة الواحدة 

والجزيء الواحد. كيف يمكن ذلك؟ انها الرواصف Assembler، 

ذلك هو الحلم الكبير لدريكسلر. ماهو الراصف؟ هو انسان آلي (روبوت 

Robot) متناهي الصغر، لا يرى بالعين المجردة، ولا يزيد حجمه عن 

حجم الفيروس او البكتيريا. يملك الراصف "ايدي" تمكنه من الامساك 

بالذرة او الجزيء، ما يعطيه القدرة على تفكيك اي مادة الى مكوناتها الذرية 

الاصغر. وكذلك يقدر على رصف الذرات الواحدة قرب الاخرى، لصناعة 

كل شيء انطلاقاً من اي شيء تقريباً. ومثل كل روبوت، فانه مزود بعقل 

الكتروني، اي كومبيوتر، يدير كل اعماله. ويتحكم البشر بالرواصف عبر 

تحكمهم بالكومبيوترات التي تدير الرواصف وبرامجها. يمكن تخيّل راصف 

طبي بحجم فيروس. انه مبرمج لملاحقة البكتيريا التي تسبب امراضاً في 

الانسان. يمكن حقن مجموعة من تلك الرواصف في دم مريض مهدد بالتهاب 

عجز الطب عن علاجه. بعدها، تلاحق الرواصف البكتيريا وتمزقها، ما يخلص 

المريض من شبح الموت. هكذا يشرح دريكسلر عمل رواصف النانوتكنولوجي 

في كتابه المذكور آنفاً. 



هاك روبوت نانوي يسبح في دم الانسان ويقاتل البكتيريا 




يمكن هذه الرواصف ان تُبَرْمَج لتمسك بذرات معدنية لصنع مركبات فضاء بحجم 

الظفر. تلك المركبات مزودة بكومبيوترات واجهزة اتصال مع الارض. 

ولانها مركبات فائقة الصغر، يمكن ان تستعمل اي مصدر للطاقة في الفضاء 

الخارجي، مثل الضوء او حتى الذبذبات الصوتية، للانطلاق الى مجرات لا يحلم 

الانسان بالوصول اليها. وينطبق الوصف نفسه على صنع غواصات تقدر على 

مسح قيعان محيطات الكرة الارضية. وهكذا دواليك. واضح ان الامر 

يتطلب اعداداً كبيرة من الرواصف. يتمثل الحل في صناعتها، او حتى تكليف 

الرواصف نفسها بصنعها، اي اعطاء الرواصف القدرة على "استنساخ" نفسها 

بنفسها. كأنها انسال لنوع جديد سيولد على الارض بفضل علم نانوتكنولوجي. 

هل اصبح ثقب الاوزون مهدداً للارض؟ لنرسل اليه الرواصف لاصلاحه. 

لكن ماذا لو حدث خلل ما لعمل الرواصف او بالاحرى كومبيوتراتها؟ عندها بدل 

اصلاح ثقب الاوزون ربما زادت الرواصف في خرابه. ربما ازالت كل درع 

الاوزون الذي يقي الارض من تدفق الاشعاعات المميتة. ما الذي يحدث 

عندها؟ في رفة عين، يفنى كل ذي حياة على وجه الارض، وتنتهي حضارة 

الانسان كلها! هذا ما يحذر منه دريكسلر في كتابه. ذلك احد المخاطر التي 

تؤرق دوماً بيل جوي. هل يمكن درء هذا الخطر؟ الجواب رهن المستقبل. 



 
________________________

للموضوع بقيه وتقبلوا التحيه :84:


----------



## م.أحمد عفيفي سلامة (20 مارس 2006)

*ماشاء الله موضوع شيق جداً !*






ماشاء الله أخي فتى الميكانيكا, إنه حقاً موضوع شيق جداً, حيث يتضح أن النانوتكنولوجي هي إما لخدمة الإنسان أو هلاكه, وأعتقد أن خوف بيل جوي حتماً دليل على ما نحن بمشارفه.
نسأل الله أن يحفظنا من سوء إستخدام العلم
وأن يجعل علمنا دائماً لخدمة الإسلام أولاً والإنسانية ثانياً
ونحن في إنتظار البقية
وتقبل تحياتي
أخوك أحمد​


----------



## عبدالعزيز الظفيري (6 أبريل 2006)

آخر صيحة في عالم الـ«نانو تكنولوجيا»: ابتكار آلة مجهرية للحفر والنحت الدقيق ثلاثية الأبعاد

أسلوب مبتكر يعتمد على أشعة الليزر القصيرة الموجات والسريعة جدا لتنفيذ أعمال في منتهى الدقة




لندن: «الشرق الأوسط» 
ابتكر باحثون في جامعة آن أربر في ولاية ميتشيغان في الولايات المتحدة, آلة مجهرية للحفر والتثقيب والنحت والقطع قادرة على العمل بشكل ثلاثي الابعاد في جميع المواد على أنواعها بدقة بالغة، مهما كانت درجة صلابتها. وهذه آخر صيحة من عالم الـ«نانو تكنولوجيا»(هندسة المنتجات المتناهية في الصغر). 
ونشر باحثو ومهندسو هذه الجامعة تقريرا مسهبا في نشرة الاكاديمية القومية للعلوم الاميركية وصفوا فيه الجهاز الجديد الذي هو عبارة عن ليزر نبضي بسرعة «فيمتوثانية», أي بسرعة نبضة في كل جزء واحد من ألف تريليون جزء من الثانية, يتيح قطعا سريعا وعميقا بدقة بالغة في ما يتعلق بتقنيات الـ«نانو تكنولوجي». ويبدو ان مثل هذه القدرات الهائلة التي يؤمنها جهاز الليزر السريع جدا ذو الموجات المتناهية في القصر سيكون لها الاثر الكبير في الابحاث العلمية المتطورة جدا سواء في الاستخدامات العملية أو النظرية. 

وفي الواقع لقد أراد الخبراء في مركز العلوم الضوئية السريعة في البداية, استخدام الليزر السريع جدا كأداة قوية لدراسة تراكيب الخلايا الحية, كما يقول الان هنت الاستاذ المساعد في دائرة الهندسة الطبية البيولوجية الذي اشار الى أن العلماء تمكنوا من دفع هذا العلم الجديد الى أكثر مما هو متوقع منه, والعثور في نهاية المطاف على استخدامات جديدة له, بدءا من الالكترونات المصغرة والدقيقة جدا وانتهاء بالسوائل الدقيقة ايضا. وأضاف هنت أن أحد المعضلات المحيرة في الـ«نانوتكنولوجيا» هو العثور على اسلوب فعال جدا ودقيق لتشييد الآلات الدقيقة جدا. وعلى سبيل المقارنة فقط فإن المقطع العرضي لشعرة الانسان يبلغ قياسه 100 الف نانومتر. 

إن علوم الفيزياء الفريدة المنطوية عليها اشعة الليزر النبضية القصيرة جدا ذات الكثافة العالية تجعل من الممكن نحت أو قطع اشكال يبلغ عرضها 20 نانومترا كما يقول هنت. والسبب هو خاصية الضوء االقصير الموجات والنبضات وكيفية تعامله مع المادة التي يخترقها, خاصة لدى استخدام النبضات الفيمتوثانية التي هي بريق قصير من الضوء يدوم جزءا من كادريليون من الثانية. 

وفي الواقع ليس ثمة أساليب أخرى سهلة لحفر ونحت تشكيلة مختلفة واسعة من المواد بشكل نانومتري. على ذلك يرد هنت بقوله ان الاسلوب الاقرب الى الليزر هذا السريع جدا هو الحفر بالحزمة الالكترونية, لكن الاسلوب الاخير هذا لا يتيح للحفر الى ما تحت السطح، أو داخل المادة. 

إن الحفر الضوئي المستخدم الآن في إنتاج الرقاقات أو الشرائح الالكترونية الكومبيوترية يستخدم الآن على نطاق واسع للعديد من أعمال الحفر, ولكنه من الصعب عليه بلوغ القياسات النانومترية والعمل على مستواها, كما تتطلب ايضا مواد معينة, ولا يمكنها العمل على سطح واحد من هذه المادة, مما يعني أن الاقنية المحفورة على رقاقة ما على سبيل المثال لا يمكنها ان تتقاطع من دون أن تختلط بعضها بالبعض الآخر. وهذا ما يعرض المصممين الى عثرات كبيرة في أعمالهم. 

بيد ان هنت يقول ان الخاصية الفيزيائية الفريدة للنبضات الفيمتوثانية تتيح الحفر على الابعاد الثلاثة. «أي لو كانت هناك ثلاث اقنية أو أخاديد محفورة على سطح ما فإنه يمكن وصل الاخدودين الخارجيين من دون الدخول عبر الاخدود الوسطي», ويضيف هنت, «أي يمكننا أن نتوجه صعودا ونزولا كما يمكننا ان نحفر اشكالا منحنية على شكل U من دون ان نتقيد بأن يكون ذلك على مستوى واحد أو سطح واحد». أي ان درجة التعقيد التي يمكن تحقيقها هي درجة كبيرة جدا.


----------



## DoDo_MIRO (10 أكتوبر 2006)

شكرا جدا جدا ع المعلومات الجميلة دى وانا عندى شوية معلومات هحطها


----------



## DoDo_MIRO (10 أكتوبر 2006)

*تكنوولوجيا النانو......الوعود الكبيره والمخاوف ايضا​..
قلائل هم الذين سمعو عن تكنولوجيا النانو , اما غدا فستكون على كل لسان ,,
يقول التحديد البسيط "لتكنولوجيا النانو ":: انها مجموعه تقنيات حديثه تقوم على التلاعب بالذرات والجزيئات ومركباتها.
واستخدامها لصنع مواد جديده او لتغيير خصائص ماده موجوده , وايضا صناعة آ لات صغيره لايتعدى حجمها حجم الفيروس.
ولا يعبر هذا التحديد رغم بساطته وسهولته عن الاهميه العلميه والتطبيقيه لهذه التكنولوجيا الجديده , نظرا الى ماتنطوي عليه من قدرات وآفاق مثيره للدهشه والقلق , بدأت طلائعها بالظهور منذ فتره وجيزه , ويتوقع معظم العلماء ان تسيطر على جميع نواحي الحياه فب غضون سنوات قليله مقبله.
ماهي تكنولوجيا النانو ؟ ...
يشتق مصطلح تكنولوجيا النانو من "النانو متر".
والنانو متر هومقياس مقداره واحد من بليون من المتراو واحد من مليون من اللمليمتر . أي انه اصغر بنحو عشرة آلاف مره من قطر شعرة انسان وهو المقياس الذي يستخدمه العلماء لقياس الذرات والالكترونات التي تدور حول نواة الذرة ,وكل نانومتر =على سبيل المثال 7الى 10 ذرات هيدروجين ..
وايضا لبعض التعابير الوارده لاحقا في هذا الموضوع لابد من الاشارهالى تعبيرين اساسيين :" النانو الجزيئي "
(NANO PARTICLE ),ويتالف من مجموعه ذرات منظمه صناعيا لغايه معينه , وهى اصغر من 1000 نانومتر اى بحجم فايروس واحد ,وصناعة" النانو جزئى" اصبحت حقيقه واقعه وهويستعمل اليوم في الكثير من المواد الاستهلاكيه الموجوده في الاسواق اما التعبير الثلني فهو " نانو بوت " NANO BOT" او الآله الذكيه شبيهة الانسان الآلي , غير ان حجمها يبقى اقل من 10.000 نانو متر أي بحجم البكتيريا الواحده .
وعندما نشير الى ان المسافه بين الذرات ومركباتها او بين بعضها البعض هي مايعطي خصائص هذه الماده اوتلك فأن النانوبوت يتولى مهمة تعديل هذه المسافات ورصفها من جديد بغية تحويل الماده الى ماده اخرى ولهذا صارت النانوبوت يحمل اسما آخر :" الراصف"

تاريخها
يعزد الهتمام النظري لتكنولوجيا النانو الى العام 1959م عندما تتحدث عالم الفيزياء الشهير 
ريتشارد فاينمان امام الجمعيه الامريكيه للفيزياء عن ترتيب الذرات مشيرا الى انه يوجد مكان واسع هناك في القاع وتطرق الىامكانية التلاعب بالذرات ومركباتها كما يحلو لنا..

اما التأ سيس الفعلي لهذا العام 1986م, عندما وضع عالم الريضيات الامريكي اريك دريكسلر كتابا سماه "محركات التكوين" وكل مافيه مؤلف من الذرات والجزيئات وانه من الممكن نشوء تكنولوجيا قادره على السيطره على صنعها من ماده اخرى وذالك برصف مكوناتها الذريه كما يجب ان تكون في الماده المطلوبه , فعلى سبيل المثال ان الماس مكون من ذرات الفحم وجزيئاته ونظريا من اللممكن تفكيك الفحم العادي ثم اعدة رص الذرات لصناعة الماس ويقول بعض الباحثين ان احتمالات تبدو اوسع من ان يحيط بها الخيال انه انقلاب جذري في العلاقه بين الصناعه والمواد الاوليه بل ومجمل نظام التبادل الاقتصادي العالمي.
وتزايد الاهتمام بتكنولوجيا النانو خلال التسعينات من القرن الماضي ففي سنة 1959م ذكرت كلمة "نانو" حوالى 200مره في مختلف المطبوعات العلميه وازداد هذا الرقم الى 4000 مره في السنه 2002 م وحدها.
وذكر ريتشارد سمولر وهو كيميائي حاصل على جائزة نوبل للاكتشافه نانو انابيب الكربون وذات الاهميه .ان ميزانية علوم وتكنولوجيا النانو تقع على راس الميزانيات في الولايات المتحده وبريطانيا . التي بلغت سنة 2002م اربعة مليارات دولار . وقد سجل حوالي 3000 براءة اختراع منذ 1996م تتعلق بهذا الموضوع. ويقدر الخبراء سوق النانو في المستقبل القريب بحوالي ترليون دولار في السنه .

الصناعه التي بدأت فعلا 
دخلت صناعة النانو حيز التطبيق في مجموعه من السلع التى تستخدم نانو جزيئات الاكسيد على انواعه , والالمنيوم والتيتانيوم وغيرها , خصوصا في مواد التجميل والمراهم المضاده للاشعه . 
فهذه النانو جزيئات تحجب الاشعه فوق البنفسجيه UVكلها ويبقى المرهم في الوقت نفسه شفافا 
وتستعمل في بعض الالبسه المضاده للتبقع . وقد تمكن باحثون في جامعة هانج يانج في سيئوول من ادخال نانو فضه الى مضادات حيويه . ومن المعروف ان الفضه قادره على قتل حوالي 650 جرثومه دون ان تؤذي الجسم البشري . وسينزل عملاق الكمبيوتر "هاولت باكارد " قريبا الى السوق رقاقات يدخل في صنعها نانو اليكترونات قادره على حفظ المعلومات اكثر بآلاف المرات من الذاكره المو جوده حاليا . وقد تمكن باحثون في IBM,وجامعة كلومبيا , وجامعة نيو اورليانز من تملق وجمع جزيئين غير قابلين للاجتماع الى بلور ثلاثي الابعاد . وبذالك قد تم اختراع ماده غير موجوده في الطبيعه : ملغنسيوم مع خصائص مولده للضوء مصنوعه من نانو ...
اوكسيد الحديد محاطا برصاص السيلينايد . وهذا هو نصف موصل للحرا ره قادر على توليد الضوء.
وهذه الميزه الخاصه لها استعمالات كثيره في مجالات الطاقه والبطاريات . ...
وقد اوردت مجله الايكونوميست مؤخرا ان الكلام بدأ عن ماده جديده مصنوعه من نانو جزيئات تدعى قسم ""
""Quasam "" ( كأنها كلمه عربيه )تضاف الى البلاستيك والسيراميك والمعادن فتصبح قويه كالفولاذ خفيفه كالعظام وستكون لها استعمالات كثيره خصوصا في هيكل الطائرات والاجنحه , فهي مضاده للجليد ومقاومه للحراره حتى 900درجه مئويه 

وأنشأت شركة كرافت Kraft المتخصصه في الاغذيه السنه الماضيه اتحاد الاقسام البحوث العلميه لاختراع مشروبات مبرمجه ,فقريبا يمكننا شراء مشروب لالون له ولاطعم يتضمن نانو جزيئات للون والطعم , عندما نضعه في المكروييف على تردد معين يصبح عندنا عصير ليمون , وعلى تردد آخر يصبح هو نفسه شراب التفاح , وهكذا .....

ويقول الدكتور اريك دريكسلر "" ليس هناك من حدود , استعدو للرواصف الذين سيبنون كل شيء . من اجهزة التلفزيون الى شرائح اللحم بواسطة تركيب الذرات ومركباتها واحده واحده كقطع القرميد , بينما سيتجول آ خرون في اجسامنا وفي مجارى الدم محطمين كل جسم غريب او مرض عضال , وسيقومون مقام الانزيمات والمضادات الحيويه الموجوده في اجسامنا ... سيكون بأمكاننا اطلاق جيش من الرواصف غير المرئيه لتتجول في بيتنا على السجاد والرفوف والاوعيه محوله الوسخ والغبار الى ذرات يمكن اعادة تركيبها الى محارم وصابون واي شيء آخر بحاجه اليه ""

انتقادات وردود ؟؟؟؟؟
كما يحصل دوما عند كل تطور علمي او تكنولوجي . تبرز انتقادات وتنتشر مخاوف . كما حصل في الثوره الصناعيه الاولى .,وعند اختراع الكمبيوتر والهندسه الوراثيه وغيرها وغيرها وغيرها .....
وتتركز الانتقادات هنا على عنصرين : الاول هو ان النانو جزيئات صغيره جدا الى حد التي يمكنها التسلل وراء جهاز المناعه في الجسم البشري , وبأمكانها ايضا ان تنسل من خلال غشاء خلايا الجلد والرئه , وماهو اكثر اثاره للقلق ان بأمكانها ان تتخطى حاجز دم الدماغ . وفي سنة 1997 م اظهرت دراسه في جامعة اكسفورد ان نانو جزيئات ثاني اوكسيد التيتانيوم الموجوده في المراهم المضاده للشمس اصابت الحمض النووي DNAللجلد بالضرر.
كما اظهرت دراسه في شهر مارسالماضي من مركز جونسون للفضاء والتابع لناسا ان نانو انابيب الكربون هي اكثر ضررا من غبار الكوارتز الذي يسبب السيليكوسيس وهو مرض مميت يحصل في اماكن العمل , وثاني المخاوف هي ان يصبح النانو بوت ذاتي التكاثر, أي يشبه التكاثر الموجود في الحياه الطبيعيه فيمكنه ان يتكاثر بلا حدود ويسيطر على كل شيء في الكره الارضيه ...
وقد بدأت منظمات البيئه والصحه العالميه تنظم المؤتمرات لبحث هذه المخاطر بالذات . وعقد اجتماع في بروكسل في شهر يونيه من العام الجاري, برئاسة الامير تشارلز , وهو اول اجتما عالمي ينظم لهذا الهدف . كما اصدرت منظمة غرين بيس مؤخرا بيانا تشير فيه الى انها لن تدعو الى حظر على ابحاث النانو ..
ومهما يكن . فالانسان على ابواب مرحله جديده تختلف نوعيا , من جميع النواحي عما سبقها جديده بايجابياتها وكبيره بسلبياتها وكما يقول معظم العلماء "" لا احد يمكنه الوقوف في وجه هذا التطور الكبير , فالنحاول تقليص السلبيات ""​
*


----------



## احمد منصف (2 يناير 2007)

شكرا على هذه المعلومة


----------



## نائل__شاهين (27 يناير 2007)

جزاكم الله خيرا...


----------



## ahmed 3x (17 فبراير 2007)

شكرآ على هذا الموضوع الممتع وجزاك الله كل خير لكن هذا الامر شديد الصعوبه فى تنفيذه


----------



## محمد my (21 فبراير 2007)

ماشاء الله أخي فتى الميكانيكا, إنه حقاً موضوع شيق جداً, حيث يتضح أن النانوتكنولوجي هي إما لخدمة الإنسان أو هلاكه, وأعتقد أن خوف بيل جوي حتماً دليل على ما نحن بمشارفه.
نسأل الله أن يحفظنا من سوء إستخدام العلم
وأن يجعل علمنا دائماً لخدمة الإسلام أولاً والإنسانية ثانياً
ونحن في إنتظار البقية
وتقبل تحياتي

أخوك محمدmy​[/quote]
السلام عليك ورحمة الله


----------



## lion1550 (22 فبراير 2007)

موضوع شيق جداً أرجو المزيد


----------



## eng_sasi (28 مارس 2007)

شكرا علي المعلومات القيمه


----------



## ادور (13 يناير 2008)

اسمعو هذا ما يحتاج اله المهندسين في هذا المنتدي وايضا في الوطن العربي 
وشكرا لكم الموضوع مثير


----------

